# Spanish trip - a few observations



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good morning,

I have just returned from a shortened trip to Spain and thought the following observations may be of use to others going that way.

Cahors aire- Arrived late and as usual, even in winter the 3 allocated spaces were taken with another motorhome parked in the services area. I parked in front of the allocated spaces and nobody bothered. They probably didn't know I was there as I arrived after dark and left before they were up. The toilet dump is not at ground level but 3 or 4 feet above ground and was in a disgusting state as the water was off. (just a comment not a judgement).

Benecassim- Previously a great overnight stop between the flats and the dry riverbed on the seafront at the northern end of town. Unfortunately, no longer available as it is now a walkway and part of the revamped promenade. Very nice but useless for motorhomers. I noticed on the way back that a number of motorhomes were parked on the west of 340 opposite to the town centre.

Motril- Called at the Chevvy garage for LPG but was told that had run out and did not expect anymore for 2 weeks? Strange set up in that the tank is on the sales forecourt and they would have to move a number of cars to allow a vehicle access to fill up. 

Nerja- The town's central car park was another great free parking/overnighting place and technically it is still available. However, it is now barrier controlled, no height restrictions, and 10 euros per day. There is a sliding scale of charges going down to 100 euros per year.

Torrox costa- There is a free parking/ overnighting area between Nerja and Torrox costa. It is between 340 and the beach(virtually opposite the turning for El Pino camp site) and has water and manhole for wc dump. The local police have in previous years cleared the site from time to time but this year drove on and drove off without comment. As I noticed there were not as many vistors in the area maybe the authorities are taking a view on the matter.

On the journey back to France, south of Barcelona, the police were stopping the traffic and pulling over foreign registered vehicles. The officer came over to me and said 'excess speed check' as he was keying my registration number into his handheld device. I was surprised as I had not seen a speed camera for miles. Then he says 'OK' and walks away. Obviously he was busy and no time to discuss the matter but it struck me afterwards that all the cameras(and there are a lot) must be on a central database and he was checking before foreigners left Spain. There is always a warning sign before a speed camera but there is a long distance between the warning and the camera, much more than France or UK.

Hope the above comments might be of use.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*prison*

"On the journey back to France, south of Barcelona, the police were stopping the traffic and pulling over foreign registered vehicles. The officer came over to me and said 'excess speed check' as he was keying my registration number into his handheld device. I was surprised as I had not seen a speed camera for miles. Then he says 'OK' and walks away. Obviously he was busy and no time to discuss the matter but it struck me afterwards that all the cameras(and there are a lot) must be on a central database and he was checking before foreigners left Spain. There is always a warning sign before a speed camera but there is a long distance between the warning and the camera, much more than France or UK. "

Shame the police do not go around in a foreign registered motorhome or car. Let themselves Get stopped by some of the scum posing as cops.

But then that would cost them money to keep em locked away rather than fining the odd speeder!. ?.

Thanks for the all the info.

TM


----------



## wabit (Jan 14, 2008)

*Spain Touring*

Spain is a great spot to tour and we have found the Spanish police very helpful,we had an attempted stop by the Bacelona bandits,unsuccessful for them,we had picture of them and the car ( black Saarb ) police were very happy with the picture and told us that they get lot's of them, send them home and more arrive.
They also told us that they use English registered car and caravan to drive around ring road.
Last year they also found 300 vans and motorhomes in the Coast areas all stolen in England.
SO they do work on our behalf,so don't condem them all.
Merry Christmas
see you at the Med in the warm
wabit


----------

